
Ask HN: Uber passenger PII leak – what to do? - petecooper
Without giving too much away, I&#x27;m able to see details of a specific Uber passenger&#x27;s routes, payments, Paypal details, etc.<p>I have not signed up for this, and I have no intention of using this info for nefarious purposes.<p>This appears to be outside the HackerOne scope for Uber as it doesn&#x27;t relate directly to their websites, APIs or apps.<p>What should I do to avoid the customer support front line and speak to the right people?
======
itamarst
Even if it's out of scope, might as well report it there? probably those
people will know who to pass it on to.

~~~
petecooper
Good point, I'll do that.

Thank you very much.

